
81% of VC firms don’t have a single black investor - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/08/81-of-vc-firms-dont-have-a-single-black-investor-blck-vc-plans-on-changing-that/
======
blahblah2342
Agreed! They also don't have a single Mongolian or Eskimo, which is so unfair.

~~~
cimmanom
What percentage of the population in the US are Mongolian or Eskimo?

Given that black people make up about 15% of the US population, wouldn’t one
in 7 be roughly expected in the absence of both discrimination and factors
that systematically disadvantage black people?

